# Warcraft-Film: "Wir wollen das nicht vermasseln" - Legendary-Boss Thomas Tull über die hohen Erwartungen



## Launethil (3. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: "Wir wollen das nicht vermasseln" - Legendary-Boss Thomas Tull über die hohen Erwartungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: "Wir wollen das nicht vermasseln" - Legendary-Boss Thomas Tull über die hohen Erwartungen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (3. Juli 2013)

Ah wartet... werden diese Mitteilungen jetzt im Dutzend rausgeschickt? Mal im Ernst: Welche Produktionsfirma will den angestrebten Film denn vermasseln? Aber wie immer, wollen und machen sind zwei paar Schuhe.^^


----------



## Malifurion (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab da nach wie vor meine Bedenken. Legendary Pictures mag zwar sich auf Adaptionen spezialisiert haben, aber die vergangenen Filme sagen was anderes.


----------



## Worrel (3. Juli 2013)

Das ist doch bereits vermasselt - der Film hätte vor 3-5 Jahren rauskommen müssen, dann hätte er a) die Spitze der WoW Spielerzahlen und b) diejenigen, die nach dem HdR (und vor dem Hobbit) neues Fantasy Film Material haben wollen, abgefischt und wäre ein garantierter Kassenknüller geworden.


----------



## Paldonhb (4. Juli 2013)

blizz wird sich ganz sicher nicht einfach irgend ein dreck unterschieben lassen, sie wissen ganz genau was sie wollen und welche richtung sie gehn wollen, allein die ganzen cinematic trailer die blizz rausgebracht hatt sucht seines gleichen! ich bin sicher das der film ein kracher wird. und um so länger sie brauchen, um so besser. das zeigt mir nur das es gut werden soll.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2013)

Auch ich bin etwas skeptisch. Aber lasst doch einfach Uwe Boll an den Film. Dann weiß man wenigstens, was man sehen wird.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2013)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> blizz wird sich ganz sicher nicht einfach irgend ein dreck unterschieben lassen, sie wissen ganz genau was sie wollen und welche richtung sie gehn wollen, allein die ganzen cinematic trailer die blizz rausgebracht hatt sucht seines gleichen! ich bin sicher das der film ein kracher wird. und um so länger sie brauchen, um so besser. das zeigt mir nur das es gut werden soll.


 
Technisch kann man recht wenig an den Blizzard Cinematics aussetzen - inhaltlich leider schon:
zB Tyrael (der noch im Film "Wrath" darauf hingewiesen hatte, daß man Diablo nicht töten kann und er immer wieder kommt und daher eine Gefangennahme sinnvoller sei) lässt als selbsternannter Wächter der Weisheit zu, daß die Reste von Diablo + Seelenstein weggeworfen werden und bejubelt den Tag, als ob das Böse für immer zerstört sei ... 


Außerdem ist es noch was anderes, für ~5 Minuten ein Epic Cinematic zu erstellen oder eine Spielfilm füllende Handlung mit Höhen und Tiefen, Action und Ruhe Tempi richtig hin zu bekommen.

Und dann sind da ja noch Fragen wie "Horde oder Allianz?" und die Abwägung der Ausschweifungen der jeweiligen Seite, um Anhänger der anderen Seite nicht zu langweilen.

Und die Frage "Warcraft 3 oder World of Warcraft?" - auch hieran dürften sich die Geister scheiden ...


----------

